# Hellraizor's Picture Thread



## hellraizor (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, there's been such a rave over some of my girls today that I decided to go ahead and start my own picture thread. I appreciate the compliments and promise that there will be many more pics to come. ENJOY!
Aiden O.

3.5" P.formosa female






3" P.formosa male






3" P.miranda female






A.fasciculata


















4" P.tirgrinawesseli female






























Freshly molted B.giganteus ~ Giant Cave Roach






C.fimbriatus












B.craniifer ~ Death's Head Roach












A.geroldi






4" P.tigrinawesseli female


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2009)

*YAY! It's about time you started a picture thread! 

Love your Ts! You have a gorgeous group there.. keep the pictures coming! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 3, 2009)

*Purple Pokies>Blue Pokies

Can't get enough of that purple!!!

-ben*


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 3, 2009)

That lil avic is pretty sweet. You already know which is my fave


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 3, 2009)

Teal said:


> *YAY! It's about time you started a picture thread!
> 
> Love your Ts! You have a gorgeous group there.. keep the pictures coming! *


I almost started a poll to see if enough people thought that I should start a picture thread. But then I thought,"who's is a big enough dork that they start a thread asking if they should start a thread?" lol. So I just went ahead and did it. Had alot less pictures to start with than I thought. Thanks for the compliments, more pics coming today!


----------



## Xian (Dec 3, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> I almost started a poll to see if enough people thought that I should start a picture thread. But then I thought,"who's is a big enough dork that they start a thread asking if they should start a thread?" lol. So I just went ahead and did it. Had alot less pictures to start with than I thought. Thanks for the compliments, more pics coming today!


   

That little _A.fasciculata_ is just electric green! Awesome!!!


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 6, 2009)

The fasciculata is starting to change! She's been fed once after her molt and stopped moving long enough for me to take a couple pics. Here's some of my new girls too.

A.fasciculata 
























new P.miranda adult female






























P.formosa female freshly molted ~Thanks Anastasia!






























new P.fasciata female


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2009)

**gasp* That P. miranda is positively stunning! I lovelovelove the brown fading into blue on her abdomen... amazing markings!

Everyone else is lovely.. the colour scheme on the A. fasciculata is wild! *


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 6, 2009)

I know what you mean about the miranda. She has come to be my handsdown favorite T in my collection. Just happens to be my only adult too. Everyone else is sub-adult or juveniles. But man is she a hottie!


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2009)

*How big is she? I can't get over the brown and blue combo! Do they all look like that? lol *


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 6, 2009)

She's big. I haven't measured her yet, but I'd say around 7". And I don't see any online that look this good. Also, she's a proven breeder. So I know she's good to get a few sacs out of.


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2009)

Dang man you have some sick Ts. The avic is killer along with the p.miranda


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 6, 2009)

Mvskokee said:


> Dang man you have some sick Ts. The avic is killer along with the p.miranda


Thanks! They are two of my favorites. Just wait until my 3 A.geroldi start growing up. They will be a big hit at this party, I think.


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> Thanks! They are two of my favorites. Just wait until my 3 A.geroldi start growing up. They will be a big hit at this party, I think.


Can't wait man.


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 6, 2009)

me either!


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks bud, its getting there.


----------



## _bob_ (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome to see the P. tirgrinawesseli !!! She is looking really really nice!

-Bob


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 16, 2009)

You have some exceptional specimens there. Uhh may zing pokes man.


----------

